# Updated Uber App



## LBCUberGirl (Jan 10, 2016)

Looks like the new driver app has been released. I updated and now can see my 5 star comments (running IOS so this is new for me). I can also see my reported issues and it looks like not answering my phone is a problem. How is it that not answering my phone is an issue when I'm driving? I don't wear an earpiece, so I'd be breaking the law if I did. Amazing to me the nit picking people do when their only paying pennies for the service!


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

"....We suggest answering your phone when a passenger may be calling, if it's safe to do so..."

I'd suggest, if you have time, from a computer preferably, to bug the scat out of Partner Support
about this until they clear it from your file. Professionalism ? They are calling you unprofessional.
If it is not safe to take the call, do not take the call. If it is unsafe to do any thing, don't do that thing.
Safety First. I would personally spend as much time as necessary to make this clear, else you'll be
looking at this in-your-face insult on your partner app for the next 500 trips. You OK with that ?

If so, never mind it since it all pays the same. If it does bug you AND since it all does pay the same either way,
you should choose if it's ok. For me it would NOT be okay. Totally up to you though. (squeaky wheel.)


----------



## PTB (Feb 3, 2015)

i don't see the FEEDBACK tab on my IOS ?


----------



## LBCUberGirl (Jan 10, 2016)

Have you downloaded the new update? I just got it today


----------



## PTB (Feb 3, 2015)

yes v3.88.0


----------



## LBCUberGirl (Jan 10, 2016)

I went to the ratings tab then hit feedback tab.


----------



## Eric K (Dec 28, 2014)

LBCUberGirl said:


> Looks like the new driver app has been released. I updated and now can see my 5 star comments (running IOS so this is new for me). I can also see my reported issues and it looks like not answering my phone is a problem. How is it that not answering my phone is an issue when I'm driving? I don't wear an earpiece, so I'd be breaking the law if I did. Amazing to me the nit picking people do when their only paying pennies for the service!
> View attachment 25464
> View attachment 25465


I get so annoyed when people call me when I'm on the way and ask "How far are you". Look at your phone you idiot.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Uber expects you to buy a new car with Bluetooth and the little button on your steering wheel that let's you answer your 'handsfree' - EzPz @ less than minimum wage!


----------



## Horsebm (Jul 21, 2015)

Eric K said:


> I get so annoyed when people call me when I'm on the way and ask "How far are you". Look at your phone you idiot.


I had a passenger call me and ask why my car was not moving on the passenger app., I told him I was stopped at a red light.


----------



## Uberelitescv1 (Jan 10, 2016)

That should have been your que to cancel and bail ...


----------



## MyRedUber (Dec 28, 2015)

Talking to the customer is really handy when the app sends you to the wrong pickup location. Talking to my customer has saved me searching around for them quite a few times.
I'd strongly recommend a bluetooth earpiece. 
You can also get spoken directions from your navigation app without your customer having to hear them as well. Then you can keep your eyes on the road while driving.

FWIW, I wear my BT earpiece in the ear away from the customer; in my right-hand drive car, I use the earpiece in my right ear. I think it would be rude to have my earpiece facing my customer while they're chatting to me.

I'm constantly surprised at the number of people in these forums who don't understand that they're working in a service industry.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

LBCUberGirl said:


> Looks like the new driver app has been released. I updated and now can see my 5 star comments (running IOS so this is new for me). I can also see my reported issues and it looks like not answering my phone is a problem. How is it that not answering my phone is an issue when I'm driving? I don't wear an earpiece, so I'd be breaking the law if I did. Amazing to me the nit picking people do when their only paying pennies for the service!
> View attachment 25464
> View attachment 25465


you need to get a phone mount essential


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Horsebm said:


> I had a passenger call me and ask why my car was not moving on the passenger app., I told him I was stopped at a red light.


Really? Wow.... did you continue to the puck up or cancel ?


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

I woulda canceled and yelled at him


----------



## Horsebm (Jul 21, 2015)

wk1102 said:


> Really? Wow.... did you continue to the puck up or cancel ?


I continued to pick him up. I took the opportunity to educate him, (school him), about the passenger app. I also showed him his pax rating. He was appreciative and told me he would rate me a 5, I told him that I will rate him the same. It worked out well this time.


----------



## ChitoenUbergrl (Jan 18, 2016)

I never answer the phone when im driving and if they call immediately after I got pinged I cancel because they are obviously very impatient to begin with.


----------



## MyRedUber (Dec 28, 2015)

ChitoenUbergrl said:


> if they call immediately after I got pinged I cancel because they are obviously very impatient to begin with.


They may be calling to give you the correct address. The Uber app sometimes sends drivers to the wrong street.


----------

